# Hobby motorhomes



## 107924

we want to buy a Hobby 750GEL and believe this can be done much cheaper in Germany can anyone gives us some advice please

regards


----------



## carol

Hi Wanderers

It is possible, and there is a load of information on the site, if you care to search you will find it, as this subject is often covered.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-22.html

I would suggest you start there, and if you then have any further questions, you come back and ask....

It just saves repeating everything, every time.

Carol


----------



## oldenstar

Hi Carol
I heard a whisper yesterday that Alan Kerr Leisure are to be Hobby dealers. Don't know if that is good news or not


----------



## carol

oldenstar said:


> Hi Carol
> I heard a whisper yesterday that Alan Kerr Leisure are to be Hobby dealers. Don't know if that is good news or not


Well I think then perhaps I am pleased I didn't buy a Hobby.... but I haven't heard anything...where did you hear this?

I can't say I was impressed...we had made an appointment to go down to see the Tribute and yet I was underwhelmed by their reception...and when we asked to see how the bed made up...he did come over, and he couldn't do it either..... not what I expected at all.....

That was our first visit....will we go back....would doubt it...

Do they have any other foreign agencies? Wonder why Brownhills either lost or gave up Hobby?

Carol


----------



## gaspode

I believe that Lowdhams have now been appointed as the Hobby UK main agents, got to be an improvement on the previous bunch according to popular opinion. :wink: 

As for being cheaper in Germany, sure they are (as are most M/Hs). We bought our Hobby in Germany (and our previous van), not just for the price but also for the better service, availability and for LHD which we prefer.

Price differentials are narrowing slightly, presumably because the UK dealers are seeing a lot of their sales going overseas but there's a long way to go yet. Don't forget though that buying overseas will entail some sound homework, extra paperwork and additional expense to get the van to proper UK specification, we reckon to allow about £2500 on top of the quoted price.

As for Hobby vans themselves, we can't complain. We've had ours two years now and it's been a cracking van. Well built, reliable, practical and stylish, very good value for money in my opinion, we'd recommend a Hobby to anyone.


----------



## oldenstar

> Well I think then perhaps I am pleased I didn't buy a Hobby.... but I haven't heard anything...where did you hear this?


From one of their staff.

I agree Carol re their site. They have massively overgrown their space- you can never find a parking space when you visit, and nearly all the sales staff have recently changed-I had one of their first New Tributes and the hand over was a case of the blind leading the blind :roll: 
They are agents for Eura-Mobile, La Strada, and Swift- but they also have a new Devon Sapphire and Mr Kerr told me he would be supplying them also. :?: 
I feel they are trying to do too much, but hey, what do I know?


----------



## 108190

i looked at purchase in germany, but got the same deal from goeuropean in redditch with out the hassle, i bought the 750 fml great motor with fiat 3 ltr multi jet so quitebetter than driving my mercedes
regards bob


----------



## kenny

wanderers said:


> we want to buy a Hobby 750GEL and believe this can be done much cheaper in Germany can anyone gives us some advice please
> 
> regards


 got my hobby 700 from goeuropean at reditch,no complaints at all great for parts nothing was tow much trouble for them kenny


----------



## 101578

We got ours (600 fs rhd)from Barrons High Hesket Nr Carlisle.Had her a year now sailed through M.O.T. couple of weeks ago,and got her re-mapped2.8jtd, yes a Fiat :roll: We are glad she is 03 reg as the problems seem to be with younger models.... we only needed wiper blades for her on M.O.T. 8)


----------



## rabbie2

Hi Folks,

We bought our Hobby Siesta T555FS at last years Dusseldorf Show from a German Dealer. Dealer no good (Freizeit AG), but the Hobby Motorhome is just great. 

Price was about £4000 cheaper once the flights, ferry, tax, and speedometer change, all taken into consideration. 

Ours is a left hand drive as we will be using it more in Europe. 

Picked it up last month and so far, it is just what we wanted. Will update on a regular basis.


Regards,


----------



## 106410

I should read my post next week and then decide if you still want to buy from Hobby.


----------

